#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Κοινό WC για τρία καταστήματα μετά από αλλαγή της διαμερισμάτωσης

## mario

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι τα φώτα σας
Ισόγειο κατάστημα 300 τ.μ. θέλω να το χωρίσω σε τρία καταστήματα
Μπορούν και τα τρία καταστήματα να έχουν ένα κοινό w.c.??
Το w.c. βρίσκεται εντός του καταστήματος των 300 τ.μ. έχει 
προθάλαμο, ανδρών , γυναικών, γύρω στα 15 τ.μ.
Η πρόσβαση θα γίνεται από ένα διάδρομο πλάτους 1 μέτρου και μήκους 4 μέτρα περιπου
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Ψάχνοντας τον Κτιριοδομικό βρήκα στην §3 του άρθρου 26 τα εξής:
"3.1. Σε κάθε *νέα κατοικία* πρέπει να υπάρχει *ένας τουλάχιστο χώρος υγιεινής και ένας χώρος ή τμήμα χώρου παρασκευής τροφής (κουζίνα)*, καθώς και εγκατάσταση ύδρευσης και εγκατάσταση αποχέτευσης λυμάτων.
Οι κατ’ ελάχιστο απαιτούμενοι υποδοχείς σε κάθε κατοικία είναι: λεκάνη αποχωρητηρίου, νιπτήρας και υποδοχέας γενικής καθαριότητας (λουτήρας ή λεκάνη καταιονιστήρα) σε ενιαίο ή χωριστούς χώρους υγιεινής και ένας νεροχύτης στο χώρο παρασκευής φαγητού.

3.2. Σε κάθε *κτήριο ή χώρο, νέο ή υφιστάμενο, οποιασδήποτε χρήσης, όπου προβλέπεται παραμονή, εργασία ή παρουσία ατόμων,* επιβάλλεται η ύπαρξη *κατάλληλου πλήθους αποχωρητηρίων και νιπτήρων*, καθώς και λοιπών υδραυλικών υποδοχέων, σύμφωνα με τις ισχύουσες διατάξεις.
Εφόσον από τον προορισμό του κτηρίου ή του χώρου προβλέπεται, σε μη σπάνιες περιπτώσεις, η παραμονή των αυτών προσώπων πέραν του 12ωρου ή υπάρχει πιθανότητα τα άτομα του χώρου να εκτεθούν σε υπερβολική θερμότητα ή να μολυνθεί το δέρμα τους από δηλητηριώδεις, βλαπτικές ή ερεθιστικές ουσίες, πρέπει να υπάρχουν και υποδοχείς γενικής σωματικής καθαριότητας (λουτήρας ή λεκάνη καταιονιστήρα), σε κατάλληλο πλήθος και διάταξη."

Από τα παραπάνω συνάγεται ότι δεν αποκλείεται η κατασκευή και χρήση κοινόχρηστου WC. 
Δεν απαγορεύεται ρητά τουλάχιστον κάτι τέτοιο.

Όμως, αυτές είναι πρακτικές του παρελθόντος που πλέον δεν τις έχω συναντήσει σε κανένα κτήριο.
Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα αντί να αναζητείς τρόπο για κοινό WC να πείσεις τους ιδιοκτήτες να κατασκευάσουν ξεχωριστά WC για κάθε κατάστημα;

----------

